

Ivy League’s meritocracy lie: How Harvard and Yale cook the books for the 1% - pmcpinto
http://www.salon.com/2015/01/11/ivy_leagues_meritocracy_lie_how_harvard_and_yale_cook_the_books_for_the_1_percent

======
eveningcoffee
Are these data that is used there available somewhere?

